# 2021 Season



## moresporesporfavor (Apr 2, 2018)

My earliest Kansas finds from March 22, 2012. Can't wait to get out there and hunt the 2021 season!


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

First post, but longtime follower, last year my first harvest was March 26 in deep SEK, own ground in NE Oklahoma and they will be poppin (hopefully) this week! It’s almost time!!


----------

